# Lightroom can not use the catalog because it's not writable and can't be opened"



## PhilGF (Oct 29, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1 [ 1142117 ]

Yesterday I upgraded from Lightroom CC 6 to Lightroom Classic. The message upon opening Lr Classic was " Lightroom can not use the catalog because it's not writable and can't be opened".

I tried several times, any ideas? The last thing I did before upgrading was a backup. I'm covered but don't understand what's going on!


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2017)

If the catalog file can't be opened, it could be because the drive is full. Or the permissions on that file, folder or volume has been set to read only. 
It could also mean that your C:\ drive is full and there is no room for temporary files in Working storage.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 29, 2017)

clee01l said:


> If the catalog file can't be opened, it could be because the drive is full. Or the permissions on that file, folder or volume has been set to read only.
> It could also mean that your C:\ drive is full and there is no room for temporary files in Working storage.


If you also have a D: drive, IF, you have two options:

1.  Immediate fix.  Change the location of the swap space from C: to D:
2.  Long-term fix.  Move photo files and other data to D:

If you don't have another drive, maybe it's time to either upgrade your existing drive, or to add a second drive.

Phil


----------

